# Grub Hubb: Why haven't I heard back



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I think it's been a week and a half. I filled out everything. I checked my junk folder recently as well. Postmates and Caviar were very easy to join. But boy, Doordash and Grub Hubs has been a challenge.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Every think you're spreading yourself too much?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Every think you're spreading yourself too much?


How so?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> How so?


By working too many apps


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> By working too many apps


They're tools


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I mean by applying to too many jobs


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I mean by applying to too many jobs


So you're saying that's why I'm having errors with Doordash?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No that's not why I'm saying that

How many delivery companies are you working for though I'm just curious


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> No that's not why I'm saying that
> 
> How many delivery companies are you working for though I'm just curious


Not many. Other than Uber, Lyft, and recently joining Amazon Flex, I also joined Postmates and Caviar. I applied for Grubhub, haven't heard back. And with Doordash, I keep getting errors when trying to join.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Having multiple apps active & onboarded means you can switch back and forth as needed, or have others as backup if a bad customer gets you deactivated by lying to support.

It does mean you'll have a much more complicated tax filing with more 1099 data to enter though.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> *Not many.* Other than:
> 1. Uber,
> 2. Lyft, and recently joining
> 3. Amazon Flex, I also joined
> ...


sev·er·al
ˈsev(ə)rəl/
_determiner & pronoun_

*1*.
more than two but not many.


----------



## HeavyTraffic (Apr 6, 2017)

I wish I had an actual answer for you but I'm waiting, too.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

HeavyFlow said:


> I wish I had an actual answer for you but I'm waiting, too.


so you filled out everything and don't know what your hold up is?


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

Your market is probably saturated with drivers and not accepting more until people quit. I have the same issue in NY signing up for GH.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got it back but I didn't know that you have to make a schedule. So you can't do this with other apps then right? Even got an app from them called when I work.


----------



## HipGnosis (May 3, 2017)

I signed up with GrubHub. Past the background check (no prob., I'm a vet with a top secret clearance), did their on-line orientation videos and tests. I got an Email saying I'd get an Email from 'my rep' with link to the app and specific instructions... It's been a week.


----------



## NotImpressed (May 13, 2017)

I gave them 3 days, then emailed. I had the links and info to be operational within the hour.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> I signed up with GrubHub. Past the background check (no prob., I'm a vet with a top secret clearance), did their on-line orientation videos and tests. I got an Email saying I'd get an Email from 'my rep' with link to the app and specific instructions... It's been a week.


just a heads up. I'm also a recent vet with secret clearance (USAF). Had same stagnation in the app process. I do have a theory as to why this might be if I give in to my paranoia. Because of its politically charged CEO, this particular food vendor is extremely anti Republican/Trump and radically pro Democratic/SJW/Hillary/Bernie in mindset. It's CEO went public on social media literally threatened to fire/retaliate any employees who voted for and supported Trump after he won the election last year. Basically, the entire culture of this company is anti conservative in mindset. And to date, the GrubHub CEO/senior mgmt have yet to be indicted for civil rights & whistle blower violations. Particularly given the city the HQ is based in (Chicago IL one of the bluest pro DNC & biggest pro sanctuary cities).

That being said, your military vet status may have you prejudicially labeled as a card carrying member of the enemy camp (by default of your vet status) regardless of your political affiliations. It's possible your vet status was revealed as part of the back ground checks in the onboarding process. While I can't prove any of this (as this is 100% speculation on my part) I wouldn't hold any aspirations on getting contacted by this particular company any time soon. Anyhow, I hope I'm wrong about this and the app process works out for you in near future. I however, have decided to abort the onboarding process with this political partisan company. I could never work as an independent contractor for a company which proactively censors and violates it's partner/employee civil rights.

Best of luck though.


----------



## Bubba_F (May 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Not many. Other than Uber, Lyft, and recently joining Amazon Flex, I also joined Postmates and Caviar. I applied for Grubhub, haven't heard back. And with Doordash, I keep getting errors when trying to join.


how did you sign up amazon flex?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Google "download Amazon flex app"

Download & install

Create an account. This is tied into your SSN, so you can only create a unique Amazon flex acct. No way to remove this ie by deactivation. Asking them to delete your acct will still relate your new acct to your SSN. So be careful creating your profile.

Also be careful when specifying your working city if you live elsewhere. It will take them ages to correct this and you can't scehule availability for blocks while they update this.


----------

